# what kind of plant is this?



## cccrickets77 (Sep 14, 2006)

I have these growing in my front yard every year. I am talking about the grasslike plants that act as my border, not the shrubs and bushes. They come out every late summer/early fall with yellow blooms. They look like this in the late summer/early fall:








They stay green all winter long, but when spring come, they die and regular grass take over. People have made comments on them and wanted to know what kind of plants they are. Does anyone know what kind of plant this is? Thanks


----------



## willyoldschool (Nov 2, 2006)

*it is....*

the border plant is Lariope...it should get a small purple/lavender flower...good border plant....

the other I can not see the flower to tell you exactly, but it is some type of bulb. I bet if you dig in a small area around the base of the the bird bath, you will find small onion/shallot looking things. Many bulbs come out at different times of the year, some narcisis type bulbs, like it cooler. After they are established, which obviously yours are, they will even come up through snow if the conditions are right. There are some that won't come out for a couple of years, due to rainfall levels etc.

I would dig one up with a flower on it and take it to your local garden center, or if you could get a closer pic of the flower and attach it.

If you'd feel like to share some of those bulbs, you can dig up some and pass then on to your friends, or even transplant them to other areas of your yard as well. Most bulbs so closely grown, like to be thinned they would do fine either way.

hopes this helps...they may be crocus


----------



## cccrickets77 (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you  but actually the border plants is the same plant as the one around the birdbath. I was trying to show what it look like when it bloom. They get really thick after it bloom. 

Someone told me it might be Zephyranthes citrina (rain lily)


----------



## cccrickets77 (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.brentandbeckysbulbs.com/summer/productview/index.php?sku=102-02


----------



## jude (Nov 30, 2006)

*your plants*

they are crocus.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

That looks like yellow crocus around the bird bath.The large border appears to be liriope. I have never seen crocus gow into a border like this, it is a seasonal bulb.


----------



## cccrickets77 (Sep 14, 2006)

troubleseeker said:


> That looks like yellow crocus around the bird bath.The large border appears to be liriope. I have never seen crocus gow into a border like this, it is a seasonal bulb.


They are the same type of plant. My border one have yellow blooms just like the birdbath plant when it first come out. let me see if I can find more pictures. 

edited: I can't find any more. I will have to wait til next fall to take a closer picture of it.


----------



## Basic_Homeowner (Apr 24, 2007)

*lawn and garden center*

try bringing a slip of it to a lawn and garden center. they should be able to tell you what it is. good luck!


----------

